# Black headed Cat Snake



## orionmystery (Feb 25, 2014)

A juvenile. The head will turn dark as it gets older:





Boiga nigriceps IMG_7228 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Boiga nigriceps IMG_7219 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Boiga nigriceps IMG_7166 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Boiga nigriceps IMG_7240 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Muack!



Boiga nigriceps IMG_7248 stk copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical reptiles (and amphibians): Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

ok........









wow!!!!


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 25, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 25, 2014)

...real nice.Love that last shot!


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 25, 2014)

nice work but that is one ugly looking snake


----------



## falcontertomt (Feb 25, 2014)

That is a very adorable snake, and as always fantastic photos.


----------



## Photographiend (Mar 3, 2014)

As usually I find your work stunning.... and the snake gorgeous.:heart: Hilariously though, when I visit your blog, the adverts are asking if I need an exterminator.


----------



## BillM (Mar 3, 2014)

That last one is going to give me nightmares :blushing:

But I can see how it would appeal to a "snake person" :thumbup:


----------



## John_Olexa (Mar 4, 2014)

Great shots! Awesome snake!!


----------

